# Graphikkartenlüfter durch Wlan-Karte verdeckt und reichlich warm ....



## Rotkaeppchen_online (9. Dezember 2013)

*Graphikkartenlüfter durch Wlan-Karte verdeckt und reichlich warm ....*

Liebe Forengemeinschaft,

ich habe vielleicht ein Problem. Nachdem ich meinen Fix- und Fertigrechner von csl, (den hier PC-System günstig mit Intel Core i5-4670K - PC CSL Speed H4592 (Core i5) - CSL-Computer-Shop) aufgerüstet mit 128 Gbyte SSD und Wlan Karte einfach mal geöffnet habe, um Gehäuse- und CPU-Kühler nachzurüsten ist mir ein Draaama aufgefallen. 

Das Mainboard, MSI Deutschland ? Motherboards - H81M-P33 V2 , ist ein Winzling mit entsprechend wenig Platz. Reicht völlig für mich, weil ich eh nichts weiter an Karten benötige, aber die GTX 760 ist so breit, das ein PCI Slot überdeckt wird und im zweitzen steckt die Wlan-Karte. Die überdeckt dabei ungefähr 1/8 des hinteren Kühlers. Ich habe sich noch ncht herausgebaut und getestet, aber gut kann das nciht sein, allein schon wegen Geräuschen. Diese Idioten ..... Hätte ich doch gleich einen USB-Stick nehmen können. 

Aber jetzt zur Frage, weil ich die Karte schon ganz praktisch finde: Gibt es PCI Stecker mit denen ich die Karte einfach versetzen kann? Einfach ein Kabel dran und zwei Slots tiefer ins Midi Gehäuse? Reicht dann die Verschraubung mit den beiden Antellen hinten dran??

Desweiteren wird die ASUS Karte, ASUS GTX760-DC2OC-2GD5 DirectCU II OC, GeForce GTX 760, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV04L2-M0NA00) in Grafikkarten: PCIe | heise online Preisvergleich , die sich nebenbei bemerkt mit der mitgelieferten Software auf annehmbare 1300 Mhz GPU und reichlich 7000 Mhz Speicherfrequenz hochtakten läßt (wahrscheinlich geht noch mehr, aber noch brauche ich das eh nicht), bei 100% Last im Furmark-Test reichlich 75°C warm. Gibt es dafür Wasserkühlungen? Ich hab nix gefunden und es müßte natürlich eine Hybridkühlung sein, denn so ganz ohne Luft reicht es nicht.

Danke im Voraus für ein paar gute Ideen und 
lieben Gruß

Rotkäppchen


----------



## ASD_588 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Graphikkartenlüfter durch Wlan-Karte verdeckt und reichlich warm ....*

http://www.amazon.de/PCIe-PCI-Express-Extender-Karte-Flachband-Kabel/dp/B00595DEJK
http://www.amazon.de/PCI-E-Express-Extender-Riser-Karte/dp/B008O4AM2K

das sollte das richtige sein 



> Last im Furmark-Test reichlich 75°C warm.


das geht noch ab 90° - 95° kann es kritisch werden da eventuell andere bauteile zu heiß werden können. Spannungswandler.


----------



## Jeanboy (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Graphikkartenlüfter durch Wlan-Karte verdeckt und reichlich warm ....*

Nimm trotzdem einen Stick. Den kannst du auch am Laptop o.Ä. nutzen. Deutlich flexibler.

Und selbst die Karte zwischen Graka und CPU Kühler erwärmt den PC unnötig


----------



## Icedaft (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Graphikkartenlüfter durch Wlan-Karte verdeckt und reichlich warm ....*

Du weist schon, das diese PC-Zusammenstellung schon fast Betrug ist - oder? 

Ein i5-4670K auf einem MSI H81M-P33 V2 Mainboard zu verkaufen, das zeugt davon, das der Laden richtig Ahnung hat...
 16384MB (16 GB) DDR3-RAM, 1600 MHz, Micron®/Elixir , aber ein billig Netzteil von XFX
Und das ganze für NUR 879,00 EUR


----------



## h1ght (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Graphikkartenlüfter durch Wlan-Karte verdeckt und reichlich warm ....*

also ich hab neulich für 800€ takken nen kumpel auch nen pc mit ssd zusammengestellt. aber halt ohne netzteil/laufwerk/gehäuse. und so zwar nur 8gb ram dafür ne hd 7950.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen_online (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Graphikkartenlüfter durch Wlan-Karte verdeckt und reichlich warm ....*

Danke Jeanboy für den Hinweis auf die Flexibilität mit dem Stick, aber ich kenne meine Dusseligkeit und so ein USB-Stick lebt nicht lange. Da ist mir die Lösung mit der festen Karte lieber. 

Aber Icekraft, was für harte Worte. Erstens wird jedem angeboten, das Mainboard aufzustocken. Mir hätte ein i5-4570 gereicht, aber wenn der Preis so günstig ist, warum sollte ich den Prozessor ablehnen? Weiter gibt es BIOS-Updates, die auch bei H87, B85 und H81 Chips ein Overclocking erlauben. Ich habe z.B. 6 fest eingestellte mögliche Overclocking Profile, die ich neben der Grundeinstellung frei wählen könnte. Die beginnen glaube ich bei 3600 Mhz und steigern sich immer in 100er Schritten. 

Der Rechner ist eh so schnell, ich brauch die nicht, finde es aber mit festen Vorgaben besser, als selber an Stellschrauben zu drehen, von denen ich keine Ahnung habe. Es ist bei der Graphikkarte ähnlich. Da gibt es drei mögliche feste Einstellungen, Normal, Sparen und Gaming und vier völlig frei einstellbare Profile. Das ist von Asus schön und einfach gemacht. Aber die Zusammenhänge der Einstellungen verstehe ich nicht und weiß nicht, was ich an Rechenleistung erzeuge, wenn z.B. Arbeitsspeicherfrequenz und GPU-Frequenz nicht harmonieren? 

Außerdem ist es wie mit gedrosselten Motorrädern. Nur die schlechten werden gedrosselt. Ähnlich wird es bei Intel sein. Je nach Güte der Rohmatrix wird ein 4430, 4570, 4670 oder eben 4670K draus. Von daher ahne ich, dass so ein K-Modell sicher nicht schlechter in der Haltbarkeit als die anderen sind, wenn er nicht übertaktet wird.

Die Preispolitik eines Händlers will ich nicht in Frage stellen. Wer Overclocking betreiben will, informiert sich und würde nicht zu einem H81-Board greifen, sondern müßte 50,-€ für ein Z87-Board zusätzlich drauflegen. Darauf wird der Einsatz des K-Modells angelegt sein. Bevor ich das gemacht hätte, wäre ein I7-4770 in den Rechner gekommen. So habe ich in der Angebotswoche für 799,-€ einem Spitzenrechner bekommen, den ich in der Konfiguration nirgends billiger fand; nicht mal die Einzelkomponenten ohne Zusammenbau hätte ich für den Preis beim jeweils günstigsten Geizhalsanbieter bekommen. Mit ein paar Veränderungen, wie 500W Be Quiet Netzteil, 128Gbyte SSD, WLan und zusätzlichen Kühlern bin ich jetzt bei 960,-€ incl. Betriebssystem.

Das ist also kein Betrug. Richtig, 8Gbyte RAM hätten mir gereicht. Eigentlich wollte ich das Ding für 999,-€ nehmen, mit Z-87 Board, SSD und Wasserkühlung. Der Rechner wurde von immerhin lobend erwähnt: Hardwareluxx GeForce GTX-Gamer PC by CSL im Test Die wissen scheinbar schobn, was sie machen und geben ganz transparent an, was drin ist. Das machen nicht viele, fand ich gut.

Aber warum 200,-€ mehr ausgeben für Dinge, die ich nicht brauche? Ich brauch kein Overclocking, Wasserkühlung ist wohl noch laute und das Ding muss jetzt wieder zehn Jahre halten, wie alle meine Rechner. Leider ist mein seliger Pentium III , 1000 Mhz Prozessor mit Windows 98, gerade in die ewigen Jagdgründe eingezogen. Wohl nur das Netzteil, aber der Point of no Return ist überschritten, da geht kein Cent mehr rein. Was war das für ein Sprung nach meinen i386DX von vor dreiundzwanzig Jahren, mit dem man schon erträglich Doom spielen konnte?

Aber wir kommen vom Thema ab. Warum sind eigentlich 75°C für Graphikprozessoren erträglich, für CPUs aber auf Dauer zu hoch? Prinzipiell finde ich die Wasserkühlungen sehr gut, wenn man sie sinnvoll gestalten würde. Z.B. darf die Pumpe nicht Kühlkopf integriert sein, weil der Körperschall jedes Geräusch nach außen trägt. Demm warum innen viel Luft rumwirbeln und dann alles zusätzlich aus dem Gehäuse bringen, wenn das mit einem Lüfter geht? Ganz toll fände ich kombinierte Kühlsysteme für CPU und GPU mit nur einer Pumpe und einem Kühler und dann noch  einem Ventilator im Gehäuse für ein wenige Durchmischung auf den belasteten Bauteilen ...

Euch einen spielereichen Abend
Rokäppchen, 
die sich gerade mit X-Rebirth rumärgert aber wohl noch fünf Patches abwarten muss, oder sechs ...


----------



## v3nom (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Graphikkartenlüfter durch Wlan-Karte verdeckt und reichlich warm ....*

Nvidia gibt an, dass die GPUs erst oberhalb von 80°C stärker altern. Deswegen ist das auch das Temp-Target bei dern aktuellen Karten. Alles drunter ist also ok.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen_online (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Graphikkartenlüfter durch Wlan-Karte verdeckt und reichlich warm ....*

Danke, die Zahl hatte ich nicht gefunden. Ich habe die Lüfter trotzdem etwas höher geregelt und komme nicht mehr bis 80°c. Ich bin so ängstlich ...


----------



## ObjektHunni (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Graphikkartenlüfter durch Wlan-Karte verdeckt und reichlich warm ....*

Was hast du für ein Gehäuse?

Kannst du mal ein Bild anzeigen?

Normalerweise macht das recht wenig aus mit der Wlankarte wenn der Luftstrom passt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Graphikkartenlüfter durch Wlan-Karte verdeckt und reichlich warm ....*

Hast du einen Lüfter in der Rückwand drin, da lt. den Bildern dort wohl keiner ist. Man hätte auch einen WLan Stick nehmen können und diesen per USB Hub auf dem Schreibtisch betreiben können. Mach mal wenn möglich ein Bild vom offenen Rechner.


----------



## Icedaft (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Graphikkartenlüfter durch Wlan-Karte verdeckt und reichlich warm ....*

Nur um mal zu zeigen was für um die 800€ möglich ist:

Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn Du Dich bewusst für die Kombi entschieden hast, bitte - sinnvoller wäre dann aber eine Kombi mit dem schnelleren Xeon gewesen.

Ein W-LAN Stick leistet das Selbe und verursacht keine thermischen Probleme im Gehäuse.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen_online (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Graphikkartenlüfter durch Wlan-Karte verdeckt und reichlich warm ....*

Huch, hier gibt es ja schnell Antworten, Danke!


ObjektHunni schrieb:


> Was hast du für ein Gehäuse?





Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Hast du einen Lüfter in der Rückwand drin ...
> Mach mal wenn möglich ein Bild vom offenen Rechner.


Ist son No Name Ding, finde ich keine Bilder zu. Wie man hier Bilder einstellt muss ich mir mal anschauen, das dauert... 
Ich habe aber oben hinten einen Lüfter eingebaut. Mir macht weniger die Kühlleistung sorgen, als Geräusche. Aber
dazu kann ich einfach die Karte ausbauen und wieder einstecken. Die Garantie wird das nicht beeindrucken. Es ging
mir mehr um eine Diskussion um Wasserkühlung oder andere Graphikkartenkühler. Für die CPU bauen sich alle riesige
Trumms in die Gehäuse und in der Graphikkarte bleibt immer der "Boxed-Kühler" oder wir man das nennen soll, drin.



Icedaft schrieb:


> Nur um mal zu zeigen was für um die 800€ möglich ist:


Danke Icekraft. Ich hätte vorher fragen sollen. Aber da ich auch WIN 7 brauchte, bin ich nur bei 730,-€ und da
gegen ist Deine sehr gute Lösung dann schon wieder teurer. Außerdem bestelle ich ungern im Internet, damit die 
Fachgeschäfte erhalten bleiben und zwei Jahre Garantie beim Händler vor der Tür ist auch was wert. Früher hielten
die Rechner besser. Zu CSL kann ich zu Fuß hingehen.  Außerdem fehlt bei Dir ein Gehäuse ... 

Ich dachte, dass die CPU-Graphikleistung mit der GraK parallel geschaltet wird, und wenn dann schon Intel-Prozessor
dann auch eine Intel GPU. Das die Radondinger so viel besser als die Intels sind, hatte ich nicht erwartet. Hätte ich
vorher mehr lesen sollen. Ich hatte  mich vor allem hier nach gerichtet, darum wollte ich eigentlich einen i5-4570 mit 
einer GTX-660. Vier Kerne reichen mir, da kaum ein Spiel mehr nutzt und der Rechner sonst reichlich gelangweilt ist.
Ich hab noch meinen Firmenlapptop für alle anderen Dinge, denn der hat alle benötigte Software. 
Vergleich: Desktop-Prozessoren im Test - CHIP

Aber jetzt habe ich einen, da will ich störrisches Kind nicht mehr wissen, was billiger und besser ist. In 10 Jahren wieder...
Anleitung zum Unglücklichsein

Lieben Gruß
Rotkäppchen

Nachtrag: Die Kühler sieht gut aus, sowas hatte ich gesucht, weil er nicht so hoch baut wie die Be Quiet Trümmer.
Aber wenn ich dann die Bodenplatte sehe, ist er raus. Das Entscheidende ist der Wärmeübergang von der CPU in
in die Heatpipes, würde ich als Thermodynamikerin zumindest in den Raum stellen. Die Vernickeln zuerst und löten
dann. Das verzieht sich. Das erklärt auch, warum in so vielen Tests dieselbe Lüfter mal sehr gut dann wieder schlechter
bewertet werden. Ich halte inzwischen, nachdem ich einen Kühler montiert habe, auch die Sorgfalt beim Einbau für
sehr wichtig.


----------



## Icedaft (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Graphikkartenlüfter durch Wlan-Karte verdeckt und reichlich warm ....*

Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit gibt es in der Bucht für 37€:

Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit inkl. SP1 Multanguage Deutsch | eBay

896,20€  beim Käsekönig (Die haben auch ein Ladenlokal, nur so viel dazu)

http://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-369158

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series  120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE120BW)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3)
1 x GeIL Dragon RAM DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL11-11-11-28 (GD316GB1600C11DC)
1 x Gigabyte GeForce GTX 760 WindForce 3X OC Rev. 2.0, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N760OC-2GD)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
1 x Raijintek Themis
1 x Zalman Z9 USB 3.0 schwarz mit Sichtfenster
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.31 (E9-400W/BN190)


----------



## MezZo_Mix (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Graphikkartenlüfter durch Wlan-Karte verdeckt und reichlich warm ....*

Wenn dir OC nicht wichtig ist warum dann eine Unnötig Teurere CPU? ala K Version


----------



## Rotkaeppchen_online (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Graphikkartenlüfter durch Wlan-Karte verdeckt und reichlich warm ....*

So, jetzt das gewünschte Foto. Die WLan-Karte hatte ungefähr 7mm Abstand vom Lüfter. 
Geräuschmäßig hat sich nach der Entfernung nichts geändert, schön ist es trotzdem nicht
und wird bleibend verändert.  

Desweiteren noch die gewünschten Gesamtansichten, leider krankheitsbedingt verwackelt.
Ich liege im Bett und leide und habe keine Lust, neue zu machen. Aber man erkennt den
prinzipiellen Aufbau.

Der CPU-Kühler steht zwar 90° gedreht zum Hauptluftstrom, aber tief genug, dass es keine
starke Beeinflussung des hinteren Gehäusekühlers und des CPU-Kühlers geben sollte. Das 
Mainboard sollte auf diese Weise kalt bleiben und auch beide Arbeitsspeicher bekommen jetzt
im Gegensatz zur Boxed-Variante Kühlluft. Gibt es dazu andere Meinungen? (Gemini II M4)

@Mezzo_Mix: Wenn Du die Beiträge durchgelesen hättest, wüßtest Du warum. Du kannst 
gerne ein "man, bist Du bescheuert" Smilie anhängen, aber es ist nicht so einfach, wenn 
man Komplettrechner kauft, alles frei zu wählen. Der Händler will Käufer dazu bringen, ein
Z87 Board mit erheblicher Zusahlung zum zweitweise recht günstigen Gesamtrechner zu 
kaufen. Leider konnte ich nicht auf einen I5-4670 herunterrüsten. Und wie gesagt, dass 
Mainboard erlaubt Overclocking. wenn auch mit sehr beschränkten Einstellmöglichkeiten.
Wobei es noch die Option per USB-Stick aufgespielter Overclocking Profile gibt. Wer sich
in die vorhandere Software einarbeitet, bekommt selbst bei diesem 40,-€ Board ein OC. 

Frage: Wie kann man Bilder wieder löschen? Ich bin da zu blöd zu .....


----------



## Icedaft (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Graphikkartenlüfter durch Wlan-Karte verdeckt und reichlich warm ....*

Einen Top-Blow-Kühler würde ich vielleicht bei einem HTPC wegen der Abmessungen einsetzen, bei einem Midi-Tower-Gehäuse würde ich eher auf einen Towerkühler setzen, um den Wärmeabtransport zu unterstützen.

https://geizhals.at/de/?cmp=576694&cmp=979277&cmp=574434&cmp=854462&cmp=684731#xf_top

Die Mainboards werden heutzutage nicht mehr so warm, da die Teile, die früher in den Chipsätzen ausgelagert waren sind heute zu großen Teilen in die CPU mit implementiert.

Das beinhaltet auch den RAM, die bei einigen RAM-Modulen verwendeten Heatspreader sind mehr optischer Natur als das sie einen wirklichen Nutzen hätten.

Ich würde den Front- und Rearlüfter auf niedrigste Stufe stellen (<800RPM), ebenso wie den CPU-Lüfter.

Bei der Asus Grafikkarte kannst Du auch ein leises Temperaturprofil einstellen, welches sich der Auslastung entsprechend anpasst.

Zu den Temperaturen: Eine CPU-Temperatur bis 60/70°C und eine Grafikkartentemperatur von bis zu 80°C sind völlig im Rahmen unter Last, die Festplatten sollten aber nach Möglichkeit unter 50°C, eher 40°C gehalten werden. 

Da die W-Lan-Karte so winzig ist, sollte Sie die Kühlung nicht großartig beeinflussen, es kann aber natürlich sein, das hierdurch Strömungsgeräusche vom Grafikkartenlüfter hervorgerufen werden.


----------



## stevie4one (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Graphikkartenlüfter durch Wlan-Karte verdeckt und reichlich warm ....*

Ich würd den WLAN-Karten-Stummel drin lassen. Deine GPU Temp unter Last war doch sehr gut.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen_online (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Graphikkartenlüfter durch Wlan-Karte verdeckt und reichlich warm ....*

Hallo Icedaft,

danke für Deine Meinung. Das mit dem Mainboard ist gut zu wissen, ich lebe in Bezug auf Rechner einfach zehn Jahre in der Vergangenheit und genieße den Luxus in der Firma, dass sich ein Profi um alles kümmert. Und da ich einen i7 Lapptop mit Vollausstattung für 3D-Programm gestellt bekomme, hab ich alles für Nicht-Spiele. Die wiederum installiert mir der phööse phööse Admin nicht. 

Ich hatte leider keinen 120mm CPU-Kühler gefunden, der gut in den Rechner paßt und auch noch gut aussieht. Aber Du hast mir ja schon ein paar gezeigt. Ich wollte wegen der guten Verarbeitung und einfachst Montage den Samuel 17, der hätte mit Lüfter komplett hinter dem Gehäuselüfter gelegen. Jetzt sind es 15mm Überstand. Beim nächsten Rechner in zehn Jahren dann .... 

Zur Temperaturregelung habe ich schon alles ganz runten gedreht. Den Frontkühler manuell, bis nichts mehr zu hören war. Der hintere Gehäuselüfter hat leider min. 50% im Bios, was immer das bedeutet sei es Spannung oder Pulsweite. Der Be Quiet 120mm Lüfter kommt damit laut Bios auf knapp 1000 U/min . Der ist für sich offen betrieben geräuschlos, im Gehäuse aber etwas verspannt, weil er an die Seitenwand stößt, und bedingt durch die Ausströmlöcher hörbar. Der 120mm CPU-Kühler steht bei 25%, was 700U/min erzeugt. Da ich die Temperatur um Wärmespannung zu vermeiden, möglichst konstant halten will, haben beide PVM-Kühler einen hohen Gradienten. Von 45-60°C geht es auf 100%. Im Prinzip ist das Ding immer ruhig, nur wenn ich Spiele, laufen die Lüfter etwas höher, sind aber nie zu hören. Es sei denn, die Graphikkarte pustet los, obwohl der Lüfter schon sehr geräuschoptimiert eingestellt ist und recht spät loslegt. 

Die WLan-Karte habe ich erstmal wieder reingesetzt. Es ist akustisch völlig ohne Einfluß. Es liegen im von der Karte überdeckten Bereich auch keine weiteren Komponenten. Das funktoniert so. Trotzdem muss das alles wieder Ewigkeiten halten, weil ich keine Lust auf Rechnerwechsel habe. Da gehen mit allen Einstellungen immer Tage ins Land. Darum die Frage nach Kühlern für die ASUS-GTX 760 Karte. 

Gibt es da etwas empfehlenswertes? Ich finde nichts, was passt. Das Ding ist aber auch reichlich neu auf dem Markt.

Schon im Voraus danke für Antwort und lieben Gruß
Rotkäppchen


----------



## Icedaft (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Graphikkartenlüfter durch Wlan-Karte verdeckt und reichlich warm ....*

Grafik-Design, Ingenieurin,...?

Alternative Kühler für Grafikkarten:

https://geizhals.at/de/?cmp=769176&cmp=825985&cmp=636216

Für den Peter und den MK-26 benötigst Du noch 2 Lüfter, ich würde hier den NB 12-PS nehmen: 

https://geizhals.at/de/noiseblocker-nb-eloop-s-series-b12-ps-a820091.html


----------



## stevie4one (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Graphikkartenlüfter durch Wlan-Karte verdeckt und reichlich warm ....*

Aber dann kannst du auf Grund der Höhe der Nachrüstkühler + Lüfter die WLAN-Karte dauerhaft ausbauen.

Edith: Und warum hast du dir ein Custom-Design von Asus geholt (ist schon deutlich leiser und leistungsfähiger als die Referenz), wenn du den Kühler wechseln willst? Hättest da schon Geld sparen können.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen_online (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Graphikkartenlüfter durch Wlan-Karte verdeckt und reichlich warm ....*



stevie4one schrieb:


> Aber dann kannst du auf Grund der Höhe der Nachrüstkühler + Lüfter die WLAN-Karte dauerhaft ausbauen.
> 
> Edith: Und warum hast du dir ein Custom-Design von Asus geholt (ist schon deutlich leiser und leistungsfähiger als die Referenz), wenn du den Kühler wechseln willst? Hättest da schon Geld sparen können.


Danke stevie for one,

wahrscheinlich paßt dann nicht einmal mehr der Stecker in der PCI Slot. 

Warum? Weil ich von Standardkühlern zumindest erwarten würde, dass
sie die Bauteile in erträglichen Temperaturgrenzen halten. Noch habe
ich kein Spiel, welches die Graphikkarte fordert, denn noch habe ich nur
1280 x 1024 Pixel Auflösung und eher harmlose Spiele. Aber wer weiss,
was morgen ist ...

Die Kühler, Icedaft, hatte ich auch gefunden, aber die GTX 760 stehen
nicht auf der Liste. Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass sie passen, aber 
wie bekommt man das VOR dem Kauf mit Bestimmheit heraus?

Lieben Gruß
Rotkaeppchen ohne Wolf


----------



## Icedaft (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Graphikkartenlüfter durch Wlan-Karte verdeckt und reichlich warm ....*

Auf der Herstellerseite gibt es meist eine Kompatibilitätsliste. Ansonsten den Support direkt anschreiben.

MK-26 | Prolimatech

Bei Geizhals gibt es zum Produkt immer einen direkten Herstellerlink.


----------

